# Meet Tessy



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C&C welcomed.....

View attachment 192164


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

GOD DAMN.... that is a nice eel and a great shot as well


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> GOD DAMN.... that is a nice eel and a great shot as well


Appreciated buddy-
I'll upload some pics here later on where the particles have been removed......


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow..AK this is seriously an absolutely incredible shot!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that is one incredible eel. If at all possible to see the whole eel that would be great. not everyday we see something like this on the forum. looks like you took the picture inside of the tank!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Another to add.

View attachment 192165




Sheppard said:


> that is one incredible eel. If at all possible to see the whole eel that would be great. not everyday we see something like this on the forum. looks like you took the picture inside of the tank!


The only thing I have is a 3/4 body shot....I guess I will upload it for you guys.Although it's not the greatest pic........It has water particles in it and sand particles for her moving around the tank....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here ya go AS-All that I have right now until she makes it in the 270 gal

View attachment 192169


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> WOW!


Cheers


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks AK!!! your making me want to get a larger salt tank. thats the nicest eel i have ever seen.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> thanks AK!!! your making me want to get a larger salt tank. thats the nicest eel i have ever seen.


Cheers Sir.......Get to setting them up......









The Eel is a top notch specimen...or it wouldn't be mine :rasp:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous eel man. i love tesselates they are beastly. you have taken great shots of it. stunning specimen


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

SICKKKK... Another score AK, cant wait to see the new tank!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Good looking new critter AK!

And, as always, nice pictures too


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done sir!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I think I'm in


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow man,
You're gonna get busy with camera on that guy in big tank..
Great shots!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very Very nice! I love the pattern on it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn near speechless here!
That is gorgeous AK!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ak skirmish does it BIG, GL with him bud.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> Ak skirmish does it BIG, GL with him bud.


Thanks.......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i suggest you submit oneo f the pics into the non p picture of the month :nod:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> i suggest you submit oneo f the pics into the non p picture of the month :nod:


Negative......

But I do promise that this year ole Ryan will have some comp in the piranha section potm....He's one a few too damn many....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn AK...that is a beast!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn AK...that is a beast!


Thanks man.....It will be neat once it settles into the new tank though...Hate seeing her in a 40 brdr for the time being...But she's loving the rock work and fresh sand...


----------

